# ITC Grumman Goose kit question



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I just picked this up recently, MIB..I also noticed Lindberg issued this kit as well recently..I was wondering if any of you know if the Lindberg release is the ITC molds..Last I knew, Glencoe was going to reissue it, but they could not find the wing molds..I am not particularly an aircraft kit builder, but I love the vintage Grumman stuff, like the Goose, Duck, etc..

Z *


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Thanks for all YOUR Replies!!:freak:

Z*


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes the Lindberg kit is the old ITC kit. At some point I guess Glencoe gave up on the project and it was released by Lindberg 4-6 years ago. The kit has been reworked some from the original ITC form, but its still pretty rough. But, its readily available and fairly inexpensive. The only other Goose was the expensive and OOP mixed media kit by Classic Airframes (now defunct)


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I am also a huge fan of the early Grumman amphibious aircraft. The only one that I have built is the old Monogram HU-16 Albatross, which is my favorite. I actually flew on several Albatross's back in the late 50's and early 60's as a kid. I really like the looks of the new Trumpeter 1/48 kit... but I have no idea what I'd do with it once I had it built. Here's a shot of one of my Albatross kits...

- Denis


----------

